# do metal containers affect the wine?



## vintnerwannabe

i read in a blog that it's inadvisable to use metal containers for fermentation... something about a leyer of chemical coating on metal containers...

is it true? that you can't use metal containers for fermenting wine?


----------



## grapeman

If you want to use a metal container for fermentation they will work as long as you are careful what type of metal it is. Stainless Steel would be best. Do not use an aluminum pan or bucket. What kind of metal are you thinking of using?


Welcome to the forum.


----------



## PeterZ

There are a variety of chemicals used when forming metal containers, but a good wash with hot soapy water will remove them. I would not use anything less noble than grade 304 stainless steel (what they use for stainless steel cookware) as it will corrode and contaminate the wine. Wineries use 304 and 316 SS all the time for fermentation and storage.


----------



## corn field

When I first started making wine I steeped some mint leaves in an Aluminum pot that had a teflon coating and the wine had a hard time ferminting and tasted awful. Steeped the next batch in SS and no problems and tasted great. So now for all my wine making it is only SS


----------



## jcnoren

Would a silver wine goblet effect the taste of wine? Can't break a metal goblet.


JC


----------



## NorthernWinos

Good Question...?
Put it in there and drink it fast...

I see someone here has a goblet on his mantle...maybe pewter????


----------

